
San Bruno seeks housing, then rejects it: ‘I don’t know what you can get passed’ - voodooranger
https://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/article/1-council-vote-kills-San-Bruno-housing-plan-near-14112359.php
======
masonic
The article touts this as "near" BART and Caltrain, but it's _1.4 miles_ to
BART, and most BART users won't walk that 3 mile round trip... which means
adding traffic. It's also .7 miles to Caltrain.

~~~
Gibbon1
I used to be able to take BART to work. Half hour each way. But it was also a
half hour walk each way on both sides. So total commute was 3 hours.

So there is a good reason why there is a push to force cities to allow
multifamily developments within quarter to half a mile of mass transit.
Personally I don't think this can be mitigated on the city level. Especially
in a fractured metro like the Bay Area. You have six counties, three major
cities and two dozen small cities and towns.

